
Man Uses Forced Perspective to Create Funny Interactions with Superhero Toys - SCAQTony
https://mymodernmet.com/wire-hon-forced-perspective-photography/
======
sigmaprimus
These photos look great, I only wish there was one with him holding a toilet
plunger and gesturing to hulk to fix it!

